# How Many Cubes Do You Own?



## Scollier (Dec 10, 2020)

Hey everyone,

I was wondering how many cubes you all own? I can go first.

I have 3 cubes....., a GAN 356 RS, a QiYi MS 2x2, and a Rubik's Brand. By the way, you do not need to list all the names of your cubes, I just did it because I only have 3


----------



## Eamon (Dec 10, 2020)

i have about 80-90 cubes, i am not sure


----------



## Nir1213 (Dec 10, 2020)

i only have 4 cubes, but @Owen Morrison said he had around 56 cubes once i think, though im not sure


----------



## MJS Cubing (Dec 10, 2020)

I have about 60 cubes I think, but I lost my 1x1, and i just ordered some festive cubes so idk anymore.


----------



## ProStar (Dec 10, 2020)

I'm pretty sure it's 18 or 19, although soon I'll probably be 25+


----------



## HippieCuber (Dec 10, 2020)

Like 25


----------



## HippieCuber (Dec 10, 2020)

I have all of he cube sin the qiyi lux set except for the mirror blocks


----------



## Deleted member 55877 (Dec 10, 2020)

I only have 15, I mostly focus on speedsolving rather than collecting


----------



## Eamon (Dec 10, 2020)

Alex Davison said:


> I only have 15, I mostly focus on speedsolving rather than collecting


last year, i was focusing on collecting, this year i am focusing on speedsolving. lmao i dunno why


----------



## MJS Cubing (Dec 10, 2020)

Eamon said:


> last year, i was focusing on collecting, this year i am focusing on speedsolving. lmao i dunno why


I do a bit of both, I really like shape mods but idk why.


----------



## Nir1213 (Dec 10, 2020)

hmm, i wonder how many @qwr has.


----------



## Deleted member 55877 (Dec 10, 2020)

Nir1213 said:


> hmm, i wonder how many @qwr has.


*OVER NINE THOUSAND*


----------



## Nir1213 (Dec 10, 2020)

Alex Davison said:


> *OVER NINE THOUSAND*


nani??? 
jk dont watch dragon ball z, or any anime anymore whatsoever


----------



## ZB2op (Dec 10, 2020)

I only have 6:
A really old Dayan Guhong V1 3x3
A YJ mgc elite 3x3
A Gan 356 XS 3x3
YJ mgc 2x2
Moyu Aochuang Wrm 5x5
Supernova WuQue M 4x4


----------



## Jam88 (Dec 10, 2020)

I have 14


----------



## Eamon (Dec 10, 2020)

most of my cubes are in the basement and only 7(my 2-7 mains) are in my drawer


----------



## Ishan0623 (Dec 10, 2020)

I own about 52 cubes im getting some for Christmas so about 55 in the end of the year\


----------



## Deleted member 54663 (Dec 10, 2020)

About 15, including my old puzzles. I tend to not buy too many puzzles.


----------



## Owen Morrison (Dec 10, 2020)

Nir1213 said:


> i only have 4 cubes, but @Owen Morrison said he had around 56 cubes once i think, though im not sure


uhm I never said that although that does sound about right.


----------



## the dnf master (Dec 10, 2020)

I have 15. For a short amount I was more into non-wca puzzles, but now I focus on speedcubing.


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Dec 10, 2020)

I have ~25. I have gotten like 2 or 3 since I counted it as 23, but I don't know how many now. It will probably go 30+ after christmas


----------



## Nir1213 (Dec 10, 2020)

Owen Morrison said:


> uhm I never said that although that does sound about right.


it was actually around 50, said by you. Check in your pfp comments and scroll down


----------



## Owen Morrison (Dec 10, 2020)

Nir1213 said:


> it was actually around 50, said by you. Check in your pfp comments and scroll down


Yeah well I never gave an exact amount so I was confused with what you said.


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Dec 10, 2020)

```
+--------------+----------+
|     Cube     | How many |
+--------------+----------+
| 2x2x2        | 1        |
| 3x3x3        | 3        |
| 4x4x4        | 1        |
| megaminx     | 1        |
| squan        | 1        |
| maple leaves | 1        |
+--------------+----------+
| total        | 8        |
+--------------+----------+
```


----------



## Mr. McCubing (Dec 10, 2020)

Owen Morrison said:


> uhm I never said that although that does sound about right.


Kinda creepy


----------



## Ishan0623 (Dec 10, 2020)

Me personally i own 52 but because of christmas it could probably be around 55


----------



## Nir1213 (Dec 10, 2020)

Ishan0623 said:


> Me personally i own 52 but because of christmas it could probably be around 55


one does not simply post the same thing again


Ishan0623 said:


> I own about 52 cubes im getting some for Christmas so about 55 in the end of the year\


anyway just delete the other one


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Dec 10, 2020)

Nir1213 said:


> one does not simply post the same thing again
> 
> anyway just delete the other one


maybe now he's sure


----------



## Garf (Dec 10, 2020)

8 puzzles I own, and 1 I still need to return. 2x2 qiyi qidi w, 3x3 qiyi sail w; rubik brand dissambled, 4x4 d-fantix boys 3x3, 5x5 qiyi cube, pyraminx qiyi, megaminx shengshou, square 1 qiyi. Octahedron 3x3 shape mod.


----------



## qwr (Dec 10, 2020)

Nir1213 said:


> hmm, i wonder how many @qwr has.


about 60 on my count. that is all puzzles including some non WCA ones.


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Dec 10, 2020)

TheEpicCuber said:


> 3x3 qiyi sail w;


it is probably the warrior. the sail is discontinued and as I assume you are new to cubing you probably don't have it


----------



## Garf (Dec 10, 2020)

DID YOU NOT SEE MY INTRO?!?!
Yo, I have been cubing for over a year. I got this 3-cube pack of 3x3 qiyi sail w, 2x2 qiyi qidi w, and pyraminx qiyi brand.
Does that not look like a Qiyi Sail W to you?


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Dec 10, 2020)

TheEpicCuber said:


> DID YOU NOT SEE MY INTRO?!?!
> Yo, I have been cubing for over a year. I got this 3-cube pack of 3x3 qiyi sail w, 2x2 qiyi qidi w, and pyraminx qiyi brand.View attachment 14196
> Does that not look like a Qiyi Sail W to you?


You're right, it's a sail


----------



## Garf (Dec 10, 2020)

Thank you.
If I say I got it off of amazon in 2020, you will probably be mad at me. Mostly because many cubers use thecubicle or speedcubeshop.


----------



## Garf (Dec 10, 2020)

But I did, and I'm not proud of it.


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Dec 10, 2020)

TheEpicCuber said:


> Thank you.
> If I say I got it off of amazon in 2020, you will probably be mad at me. Mostly because many cubers use thecubicle or speedcubeshop.





TheEpicCuber said:


> But I did, and I'm not proud of it.


double post, and it is okay to get some things off amazon like traxxas or vinyl for stickers


----------



## Tabe (Dec 11, 2020)

I've got about 200, maybe 210. Something like that. A little bit of everything - 2x2 through 11x11, 13x13, 15,x15, 17x17, minxes, skewbs, cuboids, random other puzzles.


----------



## Nir1213 (Dec 11, 2020)

Tabe said:


> I've got about 200, maybe 210. Something like that. A little bit of everything - 2x2 through 11x11, 13x13, 15,x15, 17x17, minxes, skewbs, cuboids, random other puzzles.


the ULTIMATE collector.
you got litterally every puzzle you must be rich


----------



## qwr (Dec 11, 2020)

Nir1213 said:


> the ULTIMATE collector.
> you got litterally every puzzle you must be rich


nope it's just being an adult and having a disposable income


----------



## abunickabhi (Dec 11, 2020)

Lol, no one voted for 500+ cubes.

I have a 108 3x3s,quite a magical number indeed, R2 F D' S' R' S R D F' R2 .


----------



## Tabe (Dec 11, 2020)

Nir1213 said:


> the ULTIMATE collector.
> you got litterally every puzzle you must be rich





qwr said:


> nope it's just being an adult and having a disposable income



Yeah, definitely not rich. Like qwr said, I'm just an adult with a job and sometimes have a few bucks left over for cubes.


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Dec 11, 2020)

qwr said:


> nope it's just being an adult and having a disposable income


kids = 100 energy 100 time 0 money
teen = 100 energy 50 time 0 money
adults = 50 energy 10 time 100 money
elderly = 10 energy 100 time 100 money


----------



## BenChristman1 (Dec 11, 2020)

Filipe Teixeira said:


> kids = 100 energy 100 time 0 money
> teen = 100 energy 50 time 0 money
> adults = 50 energy 10 time 100 money
> elderly = 10 energy 100 time 100 money


You’re not wrong on that. Except maybe like 20-50 year olds having 70-80 money.


----------



## Nir1213 (Dec 11, 2020)

Tabe said:


> Yeah, definitely not rich. Like qwr said, I'm just an adult with a job and sometimes have a few bucks left over for cubes.


aww man but at least your the ultimate collector woaj


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Dec 11, 2020)

BenChristman1 said:


> You’re not wrong on that. Except maybe like 20-50 year olds having 70-80 money.


Yeah, I mean teens can get afterschool jobs and stuff.


----------



## Tabe (Dec 11, 2020)

Nir1213 said:


> aww man but at least your the ultimate collector woaj


If you say so  Seen lots of people with a lot more cubes than me, that's for sure.


----------



## 2018AMSB02 (Dec 11, 2020)

200+ as of now, once my orders get here is should have 220 or si


----------



## Magmatic (Dec 14, 2020)

I have 17. Only three of them are traditional 3x3x3s. One is an old toy, one is an inexpensive speed cube, and one is a good speed cube with magnets.


----------



## Porcupine01 (Jan 28, 2021)

Alex Davison said:


> *OVER NINE THOUSAND*


Love it


----------



## SH03L4C3 (Jan 28, 2021)

I have 26, but not including dollar store cubes, and home-made 1x1s, I have somewhere near 18. I dont really focus on collecting.


----------



## Scollier (Jan 28, 2021)

SH03L4C3 said:


> I have 26, but not including dollar store cubes, and home-made 1x1s, I have somewhere near 18. I dont really focus on collecting.



Update: I now have more cubes! Yay!

I now have:


A Rubik's Connected
2 Rubik's Brand Cubes
A GAN 356 RS
A YJ ZhiLong Mini 3x3
A YJ ZhiLong Mini 4x4
A YJ ZhiLong Mini 5x5
A YJ YuHu Megaminx V2 M
This weird foldable cube I forgot the name of
So that adds up to 9 cubes I believe!

I just ordered a Guhong V4 and a MoYu RS3M 2020 so soon I will have 11!


----------



## Nir1213 (Jan 28, 2021)

TheEpicCuber said:


> DID YOU NOT SEE MY INTRO?!?!
> Yo, I have been cubing for over a year. I got this 3-cube pack of 3x3 qiyi sail w, 2x2 qiyi qidi w, and pyraminx qiyi brand.View attachment 14196
> Does that not look like a Qiyi Sail W to you?


not really related, but that looks like my intergear puzzle (which was my first 3x3 my mom got it for me in amazon) so I think that my puzzle is actually a qiyi sail, renamed as an intergear speedcube something in amazon.


----------



## Spacey10 (Jan 29, 2021)

Filipe Teixeira said:


> kids = 100 energy 100 time 0 money
> teen = 100 energy 50 time 0 money
> adults = 50 energy 10 time -999 money
> elderly = 10 energy 100 time -999 money


You forgot about college debt, I fixed it for you


----------



## Humble Cuber (Jan 29, 2021)

I have 36 cubes currently
5-3x3
4-2x2
2-4x4
1-5x5
1-7x7
4-FTO
2-Clock
4-Megaminx
2-Mini Cubes
2-Square-1
3-Pyraminx
6-Non-WCA Puzzles


----------



## MuaazCubes (Jan 29, 2021)

I have 3 3x3, one is the old gan r with qiyi warrior w core (cuz the core was a defect when I got it) and rs3m 2020 (main) and the loudest 3x3 that I've heard that catches way too much for a 3x3.


----------



## duckyisepic (Jan 29, 2021)

I have about 3 3x3s, 2 4x4s, 2 2x2s, and one 5x5. I really want new cubes since the last time I got some were 2 years ago.


----------



## Deleted member 55877 (Jan 29, 2021)

Ok... here is my current collection

2x2: broken corner MGC elite, xman flare 2x2 (shipping rn)
3x3: valk elite, thunderclap v3, an rs3m 2020 (shipping rn), a random cube that probably is from moyu (but I peeled some stickers off the last layer), 2 rubik's brands
4x4: mgc, rubik's brand
5x5: mgc
megaminx: yuhu v2 (unfortunately I cannot afford the dayan v2 currently but i will get it asap)
pyraminx: xman bell v2, some old pyra with ball bearings that i got as a gift in 2016
skewb: moyu aoyan
square-1: volt v2 with edge snapped, 2 stripped ylm's
non-wca: a ghost 3x3, a rubik's orbit i got as a gift, a 1x2x3, a meffert's gear ball


----------



## Scollier (Jan 29, 2021)

Alex Davison said:


> Ok... here is my current collection
> 
> 2x2: broken corner MGC elite, xman flare 2x2 (shipping rn)
> 3x3: valk elite, thunderclap v3, an rs3m 2020 (shipping rn), a random cube that probably is from moyu (but I peeled some stickers off the last layer), 2 rubik's brands
> ...



Oof. R.I.P. Squans.


----------



## Nir1213 (Jan 29, 2021)

I have 10 now, but my 2x2 popped and I can't put it back together cause it's almost impossible


----------



## SH03L4C3 (Jan 29, 2021)

Nir1213 said:


> I have 10 now, but my 2x2 popped and I can't put it back together cause it's almost impossible


I had the same problem. Which 2x2?


----------



## Nir1213 (Jan 29, 2021)

SH03L4C3 said:


> I had the same problem. Which 2x2?


d-fantix 2x2, its horrible i better get a new 2x2 from cubicle this time for christmas or my bday.


----------



## SH03L4C3 (Jan 29, 2021)

Nir1213 said:


> d-fantix 2x2, its horrible i better get a new 2x2 from cubicle this time for christmas or my bday.


The one without ridges? That was my very first speedcube. It has some outdated mechanism. It is impoossible it reassemble


----------



## Rubuscu (Jan 29, 2021)

I am wondering what would be J perm's answer to this question.


----------



## Deleted member 55877 (Jan 29, 2021)

A Perm said:


> I am wondering what would be J perm's answer to this question.


----------



## scrubizilla (Jan 29, 2021)

i have around 26 i think...


----------



## Scriv58 (Jan 29, 2021)

I have only been cubing since November 2019, but have acquired 14 3x3 cubes, not as a collection, but through seeking the one that felt right. Finally found it with the gan 11 pro m soft texture. I’ve had it 5 weeks and bought two more to put away for later, and all the others have been reboxed and put in the closet except for a stickered tengyun v2, stickered gan xs and a stickerless valk 3 elite m which I plan to rubberize per the video by Cyoubx.


----------



## SH03L4C3 (Jan 29, 2021)

Scriv58 said:


> I have only been cubing since November 2019, but have acquired 14 3x3 cubes, not as a collection, but through seeking the one that felt right. Finally found it with the gan 11 pro m soft texture. I’ve had it 5 weeks and bought two more to put away for later, and all the others have been reboxed and put in the closet except for a stickered tengyun v2, stickered gan xs and a stickerless valk 3 elite m which I plan to rubberize per the video by Cyoubx.


I would first rubberize a cheaper cube. It takes 1 bad attempt to get it right.


----------



## zslane (Jan 29, 2021)

My current puzzle count is 53.

Most of them are recent puzzles purchased within the last year and a half, but a few are very old cubes and a couple of them are kit-bashed cross trainers.


----------



## EngiNerdBrian (Jan 29, 2021)

Today I counted and now I need to change my vote. I own 135 puzzles!


----------



## MuaazCubes (Jan 29, 2021)

Alex Davison said:


> 4x4: mgc, rubik's brand


Does your rubiks brand do the "magical" middle layer turning?


----------



## Mo_A2244 (Jan 29, 2021)

I have only been cubing for 1 year and a bit now (August 2019) but have developed I'd say... 70+ cubes. 
EDIT: First cubes were MF3RS2's and Little Magic 2x2's


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Jan 29, 2021)

My collection
2x2: MGC, Qiyi Jelly, Rubik's, Gan 249(Sorry for owning this)
3x3:Valk m, Tengyun v1, Guhong v3, Meilong, Gan RS(^Same), Cyclone boys 3x3, Rubiks Brand, MFJS 50 mm
4x4:YLM m, 2 qiyi qiyan s's
5x5: MGC, broken qiyi qiwhatever
Mega: Cyclone boys, yuhu v2
SQ1: Volt V2, YLM m
Pyra: Qiyi Jelly
Skewb:Qiyi Jelly
Clock: Qiyi
Shape Mod: Axis Cube, Qiyi Mastermorphinx, Puppet Cube 2, FTO coming soon
Other Non-WCA: Qiyi 2x2x3, Ivy Cube(Sorta a shape mod),Z Penrose Cube, Broken Fangshi Discrete pyra

That makes 32 when I get my FTO


----------



## Scollier (Jan 29, 2021)

DNF_Cuber said:


> My collection
> 2x2: MGC, Qiyi Jelly, Rubik's, Gan 249(Sorry for owning this)
> 3x3:Valk m, Tengyun v1, Guhong v3, Meilong, Gan RS(^Same), Cyclone boys 3x3, Rubiks Brand, MFJS 50 mm
> 4x4:YLM m, 2 qiyi qiyan s's
> ...



Why so many jellies?


----------



## Deleted member 55877 (Jan 29, 2021)

Scollier said:


> Why so many jellies?


jellies are awesome, that's why. isn't that obvious


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Jan 29, 2021)

Scollier said:


> Why so many jellies?


I got a pack from my uncle


----------



## BenChristman1 (Jan 30, 2021)

Spoiler: NxNs



Valk 2M
YJ Yupo v2 M
Moyu Lingpo
Gan 249 v2
Qiyi Mini Keychain

Dayan Tengyun v2 M
Qiyi Thunderclap v3 M
Gan 356 X
Gan 356 Air
YJ Zhilong 3x3
MFJS 50 mm 3x3 (self-magnetized)
Rubik's Brand
Rubiks' Mini 3x3
Rubik's Tactile Cube
Rubik's Connected
HeShu 18 cm 3x3
South Dakota picture cube
Frozen 2 mini picture cube
Qiyi Mini Keychain
Some calendar cube from Amazon

Valk 4 M
Qiyi Qiyuan S

Valk 5 M
Qiyi Qizheng S

MGC 6x6
MFJS MF6
Shengshou 6x6

MGC 7x7
Shengshou 7x7

MFJS Meilong 9x9





Spoiler: Side Events



X-Man Bell M (v1)
Qiyi Qiming

X-Man Galaxy v2 M (with ridges)
Qiyi Qiheng

X-Man Wingy M
Qiyi Qicheng

X-Man Volt (v1)
MFJS MFSQ1

Qiyi Clock





Spoiler: Everything Else



Mini Penrose Keychain Cube
Mini 2x2 Keychain ball thing
Rubik's Void Cube
Gear Cube (I don't know what brand)
Moyu Redi Cube
Qiyi Dino Cube
YJ Windmill Cube
Qiyi Ivy Cube
Qiyi 2x2x3
Shengshou Mirror Blocks 3x3
Shengshou Mirror Blocks 2x2
Rubik's 1x1x3
Shengshou Kilominx
Qiyi Pyramorphix


I probably forgot a couple, but whatever.


----------



## qwr (Jan 30, 2021)

EngiNerdBrian said:


> Today I counted and now I need to change my vote. I own 135 puzzles!


this calls for a collection overview video


----------



## abunickabhi (Jan 30, 2021)

I own 108 3x3s for multi. 108 is a really good number in number theory and I am happy.


----------



## EngiNerdBrian (Jan 30, 2021)

qwr said:


> this calls for a collection overview video


I just might have to do it!



abunickabhi said:


> I own 108 3x3s for multi. 108 is a really good number in number theory and I am happy.


Is there a short answer to the 108 significance?


----------



## stylo (Dec 17, 2021)

Sorry to resurrect old thread but as I have been casually cubing for 15-odd years I thought it might be interesting to review my small collection. Every few years I rediscover cubing, latest was this past week when I found my old 4x4. My best 3x3 time is 42 secs. I switched from Petrus to Roux.

*3x3:*
Rubik's brand (1980-2005 25th Anniversary) - my first cube, storebought c.2006.
Rubik's brand #2 - Stickers replaced with Cubesmith lexan tiles.
1-2x Novelty cubes - branded versions from businesses.
3x3 Keychain size - unknown brand, just a novelty, now lost.
-- 1st gen speedcubes --
Mystery brand, I believe maybe a modded Rubik's or Cube4You, not sure when/where purchased, the sticker says "Koll" or something like that. Back in the days when everyone was DIY'ing their cubes.
Cube4You/ GuoJia Alpha V (modded) - 2012, bought from these forums, was my main for a while. This was shortly after top cubers had moved on to the Dayan / torpedo designs. (edit: found it -- I miss how crispy this cube is! Would love a modern cube that felt like this.)
-- 2nd gen --
MoFang JiaoShi MF3RS - 2018 via TheCubicle, I never solved it much.
MoFang JiaoShi Mini stickerless - 2018 via TheCubicle, I think I have lost this one. (edit: found it in an old backpack  It turns really smooth with almost no setup, have half a mind to magnetize it...)
QiYi Sail W (white) - 2021 mystery gift from TheCubicle. Sandy with tight tensions out of the box
-- 2nd gen magnetized --
*MoYu WeiLong GTS2M stickerless* - 2018 via TheCubicle, my current main. (edit: A little slow and gummy for me... time to upgrade?  )

*2x2:*
Lanlan (black) - 2012, bought on here.
YJ MGC - 2021 via TheCubicle. Extremely sandy, stuttery and scuffed out of the box. Unimpressed.

*4x4:*
Rubik's brand, not sure when bought.
YJ MGC - 2021 via TheCubicle. Sandy out of box with pleasingly snappy magnets.

*Pyraminx: *X-Man Bell Magnetic stickerless - 2021 via the TheCubicle.

*Skewb:* MoYu Aoyan stickerless - 2021 via the TheCubicle.

So 9-10 or so puzzles overall. I've just purchased from TheCubicle: YJ MGC 2x2, 4x4, X-Man Bell Magnetic Pyraminx, MoYu AoYan Skewb. *edit: *updated for 2021! now 17 puzzles or so.

-stylo


----------



## White KB (Dec 17, 2021)

No joke, but when I counted mine the other day my number of cubes was legit 69.


----------



## EngiNerdBrian (Dec 17, 2021)

White KB said:


> No joke, but when I counted mine the other day my number of cubes was legit 69.


you’re not allowed to buy anymore cubes now.


----------



## DuckubingCuber347 (Dec 17, 2021)

EngiNerdBrian said:


> you’re not allowed to buy anymore cubes now.


He can't up his collection to 420?


----------



## cuberswoop (Dec 17, 2021)

Ah, yes, people publicly asking you to share your addictions, I love it.

I have like 29. Geeeeeeez


----------



## OtterCuber (Dec 17, 2021)

I have 7 now!


----------



## Garf (Dec 17, 2021)

Wat, someone put down that they own 1000+ cubes.


----------



## cuberswoop (Dec 17, 2021)

TheEpicCuber said:


> Wat, someone put down that they own 1000+ cubes.


And you doubt their power?


----------



## White KB (Dec 17, 2021)

cuberswoop said:


> And you doubt their power?


It's Tingman.

EDIT: *probably*


----------



## Garf (Dec 17, 2021)

White KB said:


> It's Tingman.
> 
> EDIT: *probably*


@Tingman it's not an account.
And I doubt that he would have an account to the speedsolving sight.


----------



## EngiNerdBrian (Dec 17, 2021)

I'm rapidly approaching 200. We need more options in the poll!


----------



## DuckubingCuber347 (Dec 18, 2021)

TheEpicCuber said:


> Wat, someone put down that they own 1000+ cubes.


'twas Rubikrick.


----------



## Eli Apperson (Dec 18, 2021)

TheCubingCuber347 said:


> 'twas Rubikrick.


How does thoust know


----------



## cuberswoop (Dec 18, 2021)

CubableYT said:


> How does thoust know


Thou Knowest due to common gossip among the village women, some think it's hogwash. (He posted it on WRONG SORRY profile) Actually, I think it was White KB.


----------



## Eli Apperson (Dec 18, 2021)

I have about 40 right now. Used to have 150+ but my stupid self sold them for way too cheap.


----------



## White KB (Dec 18, 2021)

TheEpicCuber said:


> @Tingman it's not an account.
> And I doubt that he would have an account to the speedsolving sight.


I know THAT...
But maybe he has something else, something that's... far more sinister.


----------



## DuckubingCuber347 (Dec 18, 2021)

White KB said:


> I know THAT...
> But maybe he has something else, something that's... far more sinister.


What do you have against @TNL Cubing White KB. Seems a bit... *sus*.


----------



## White KB (Dec 18, 2021)

TheCubingCuber347 said:


> What do you have against @TNL Cubing White KB. Seems a bit... *sus*.


Wait, I thought Tingman and @TNL Cubing were enemies.


----------



## Flowkap (Dec 18, 2021)

I currently own 9 cubes. If the package will ever get out of Australia it's gonna be 12.


----------

